# Silicone Solubility



## JLarsen (Oct 18, 2009)

As many of you know, silicone is not soluble in water, and therefore washing cubes in water can leave plenty of gunk on the cubies. I did a quick google search, and here's what I found.

http://www.clearcoproducts.com/pdf/library/Solubility1.pdf

The most common solvent I saw there was kerosene, maybe gasoline would work as well? I'm planning on trying some of these to clean out my cube, but if you see a reason not to do tell.


----------



## PatrickT (Oct 21, 2009)

So if you wash out the silicone with kerosene... how will you get the kerosene out? 

I just scrub the cubies with water and a paper towel. You could use slightly soapy water, which theoretically would solubilize the silicone.

I highly doubt that knowledge of organic chemistry or solubility is required to clean your cube.


----------



## Edward (Oct 21, 2009)

Nah, I'll just stick with me ol' soap and hot water.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 21, 2009)

Oooh, I'm taking organic chemistry next semester!

Also, if kerosene is similar to gasoline, it would mostly evaporate in the air, but it would leave some of the heavier hydrocarbons on the plastic. 0:


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hot water and force seems to work fine for me.


----------



## zip_dog12 (Oct 21, 2009)

I use a dry cloth to wipe off all the extra silicone "dust". After a while it builds up and slows my cube down a little. The dry cloth gets rid of a lot of the old silicone, but a nice crisp film of it remains and therefore I don't have to lube for another 25 or so solves (depending on the cube of course).

But if I actually clean out my cube, I use a wet cloth and do the same thing.


----------



## ErikJ (Oct 21, 2009)

kerosene is basically gasoline but more concentrated (I think). I wouldn't put it in my cube, it's nasty stuff.


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 21, 2009)

Jet fuel to clean your cube?? Not recommended, unless of course you plan on setting it on fire 

Aside from being highly flammable, its also a petrochemical which means it will react with the cube plastic, and likely give the cube a sticky feel. Long term it will degrade/weaken the plastic.

Silicone oil, along with most oils, can be emulsified (made to mix with water) using a detergent such as washing-up liquid. Use something like an old tooth brush and scrub the cubies with pure detergent, then wash the gunk off with water..


----------



## panyan (Oct 21, 2009)

PatrickT said:


> So if you wash out the silicone with kerosene... how will you get the kerosene out?



best comment ever! completely destroyed the point of the thread - good work!
lol!

Anyway, just use white spirit or something to get the rubbish off the cubies (it evaporates so dont use the "well how to get white spirit off?" trick


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 22, 2009)

panyan said:


> Anyway, just use white spirit or something to get the rubbish off the cubies (it evaporates so dont use the "well how to get white spirit off?" trick



I was under the impression that white spirit was something to be avoided in a lubricant because of its harmful effects on cube plastic. Is it not the same as a means of cleaning your cube?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 22, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, just use white spirit or something to get the rubbish off the cubies (it evaporates so dont use the "well how to get white spirit off?" trick
> ...



HAhahah, I love playing with that stuff.
The fumes hurt my head though. >.o

It's really cool, like, it melts styrofoam.
I wet paper with it and it burned really really nice. Bright orange/red flame with black hydrocarbon smoke.

I poured it on an anthill and it was just crazy.
It totally kills plants too.

I LOVE THAT STUFF.


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 22, 2009)

I sprayed a fly with some jigaloo, and it died. I sprayed a cockroach with it, and it started running around before turning over and dieing. I wonder; is Jigaloo toxic to bugs?


----------



## Muesli (Oct 22, 2009)

Ethanol! It cleans anything off , then evaporates away.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 23, 2009)

Twofu2 said:


> I sprayed a fly with some jigaloo, and it died. I sprayed a cockroach with it, and it started running around before turning over and dieing. I wonder; is Jigaloo toxic to bugs?



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=185165#post185165

I came to the exact same conclusion.


----------



## mr.onehanded (Oct 23, 2009)

You could use any molecule that is either a hydrocarbon or an alcohol. Basically, any nonpolar molecule will be compatible. Which means technically wax would work. Your best bet would be soap or I guess ethanol because they are both polar and nonpolar, so they will dissolve the silicone but will come off with water.


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 23, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > panyan said:
> ...



Lol ... you could always try Nitromors, that stuff has some serious cleaning power!!


----------

